# The Psalms in Anglican Worship



## AV1611 (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is my article which was published in the quarterly magazine of Church Society.

Thoughts?


----------



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Richard! u rites real purty......seriusly good article brother.


----------



## Davidius (Nov 7, 2007)

Today I picked up a copy of The Anglican Chant Psalter from my university's music library. Have you ever seen/used it? It looks great!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 7, 2007)

That was good young man!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice job, Richard!


----------

